# El Mejor El Mejor Emerald Cigar Review - Good stick with surprising flavor



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This stick has a shaggy foot and comes with a cedar sleeve. It is medium bodied but has excellent flavor

Read the full review here: El Mejor El Mejor Emerald Cigar Review - Good stick with surprising flavor


----------

